# Bradley talks!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I never believed it... until I heard it for myself  I know people have always said that male cockatiels were capable of mimicking words as well as whistling but I never really believed it (stupid me!) But our very own 5 month old Bradley has already picked up 2 distinctive phrases! Even my hubby didn't believe me but last night when the birds were put to bed, we were watching tv in the living room and we heard "What are you doing?" come from the cage, he said "Who just said that, Chip?" (because Chip can talk up a storm, but it clearly did not sound like Chip) and I said "No, Bradley! I told you he could talk!" :XD:

So I got this short video clip this morning, he says "What are you doing? Are you being a cute boy?" at the very beginning, then gives kisses and whistles a little song for everyone  He was trying to get Chewy's attention, who was on me, but she still is not giving in to his "romancing" as of yet 





*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Bradley is so adorable! It's so cute how he sings and whistles!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a clever boy, he is so smart LOL.:budgie:


----------



## Annabear (Apr 18, 2015)

How awesome is that! What a cutie pie Bradley is, too!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Awwww how cute!! I love the whistling!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Mr. Chatterbox, too cute for his own good *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, I bet Bradley will learn a lot more words from Chip too!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

O-M-G Bradley is such a cutie pie and his song sounds a lot like 'Pop Goes the Weasal'! Your little ones really tickle me silly! 

You know, Bradley really has the same cuddley and gentle demeanor that reminds me of Miss Muffin, and I'm sure she is also smilin down on Bradley right now :hug:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Aww thanks Nick  His personality is completely different from hers but sometimes I just look at him and see her  But yes, he is pretty calm for the most part, as she was. We still miss her so much!

I have been trying to teach him "if you're happy and you know it" and I think he's starting to pick up on it! we'll see how things go  Thanks for watching!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool Jill...my boy Shiloh say's "watcha doin" but I haven't got in on video yet...Dee's tiel talk too...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bradley is just as cute as can be! 
How totally cool that he's talking now. :wow:*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Bradley's voice is cute but what I really like is his whistling. If you manage to teach him the song, it will be nice to hear ! He even got my Max's attention. He came to watch him and, after the video was finished, he rapidly removed one of my computer's keys...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Jill that is wonderful that Bradley is talking. Wait till he picks up the telephone ring I had one that did that you would swear it was the phone ringing but it was the Cockateil doing it. Bradley is talking well I can understand him and I see that he is whistling a tune to. You should teach him to whistle the tune to pop goes the Wiesel.


----------

